# Wirklich gute Radhose gesucht!



## downgrade (29. März 2007)

Ich weiß, das Thema gibt es öfters mal, aber ich frage dann doch lieber mal aktuelle Erfahrungen ab.

Mein Problem: Ich bike seit ca. 3 Monaten sehr intensiv, bin aber die Jahre davor auch immer recht viel gefahren, zwischen 3TKM und 7TKM je Jahr - auf einem Trekkingbike - nicht Lachen bitte 

Seit einem Jahr fahre ich nur noch MTB, insoweit auch keinen besonderen Probleme - ist nur verdammt viel steiler hier, wenn auch kürzer bergauf als in der alten Heimat ...

Jetzt trainiere ich nach Trainingsplan für einen -mittelschweren? - Transalp, seit ca. 3 Monaten, und habe immer wieder Probleme mit dem Sattel und der Radhose.

Frei nach Dubbel sage ich mal, daß das zwei verschiedene Problemfelder sind. 

Als erstes habe ich den Sattel getauscht (Terry-irgendwas) gegen einen Selle Lookin - den bin ich auf dem Trekkingrad viele Jahre gefahren, ohne Sitzprobleme, aber richtig gut gefällt er mir auch nicht nach mehr als zwei Stunden ...
Ich fürchte fast, ich brauche einen breiteren ...

DIE RADHOSE: Bin im Winter abwechselnd - je nach Temperatur - eine Nalini Edolo Pro oder eine Scott Irgendwas gefahren, wenns richtig kalt war auch mit langer Orthovox-Unterhose, dann aber noch eine Löffler-Unterhose mit Einsatz drunter.

Trage ich die Scott bei etwas wärmeren Temperazuren, laufe ich ständig Gefahr, mir einen Wolf zu fahren oder mir eine Harbalgentzündung zuzuziehen! Der Einsatz der Scott ist eben nicht optimal :-(

Ich suche jetzt nach der optimalen Radhose, egal ob lang oder kurz, den bald wird es wärmer werden, der Preis ist mir mittlerweile auch egal, nur: Sie muß optimal schützen - gibt es sowas?

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. Sogar ASSOS käme für ich in Frage ...


----------



## speeddisko (29. März 2007)

Sugoi RS Flex Bib... eine andere Hose kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage... 1a Qualität, optimale Passform, geniales Polster. 

Kostet um die 130 Euro, die aber wirklich gut investiert sind.

Bezüglich Sattel: Selle Lookin scheint mir nur suboptimal zu sein... dann noch breiter? Hm... ich weiss nicht. Naja... muss halt auch zum Popps passen, ne?

Mein Tipp bezüglich Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT. Harter Sattel mit viel Komfort... zumindest für mich. Gute Hose ist allerdings Voraussetzung... 

MfG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. März 2007)

Also als aller erstes mal den Haarkram entfernen, das heißt Geläut komplett inclusive Dammbereich (Zwischen E..r und beginn der R...e) juckt am anfang etwas aber gewöhnst dich schnell dran. 
Dann vor größeren Touren immer ne Gesäß Creme verwenden, habe da gute erfahrung mit Sixtus, erstens pflegt es dich und zweitens das Polster deiner Hose. 
Dann zur Marke, habe eine Trägerhose von Specialized schon über 10 Jahre im Einsatz, bin aber auch ein Fan von Nalini und Gore. 
Wenn du aber die oben genannten Punkte befolgst ist auch Schluß mit Entzündungen. 
Gruß
Stolli

Ps.: Ich rasier den Mist untenrum schon ewig weg und hab keine Proleme mehr. und hygienischer isses alle mal man muffelt trotz täglichem Duschen nicht mehr so untenrum.


----------



## Skinny Norris (30. März 2007)

Moin,
also ich kann dir auch nur die RS Flex Bib von Sugoi empfehlen. Polster, Schnitt und Qualität sind super. Ich hab mir die vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gekauft und auch nach x mal tragen und waschen zeigt sie keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen. Wenn die Hose doch irgendwann mal kaputt geht werde ich mir die sicher nochmal kaufen.

Gruß

Arne


----------



## fissenid (30. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also als aller erstes mal den Haarkram entfernen, das heißt Geläut komplett inclusive Dammbereich (Zwischen E..r und beginn der R...e) juckt am anfang etwas aber gewöhnst dich schnell dran.
> Dann vor größeren Touren immer ne Gesäß Creme verwenden, habe da gute erfahrung mit Sixtus, erstens pflegt es dich und zweitens das Polster deiner Hose.
> Dann zur Marke, habe eine Trägerhose von Specialized schon über 10 Jahre im Einsatz, bin aber auch ein Fan von Nalini und Gore.
> Wenn du aber die oben genannten Punkte befolgst ist auch Schluß mit Entzündungen.
> ...



Stimme ich voll zu!!!!

Ich selber fahre eine Pearl Izumi Microsensor. Dei gibt es zur Zeit bei H&S recht günstig. Die Hose kostet normal 139 (Pro) oder 179 (Aerosensor) und bei H&S zur Zeit 99.
Klasse Material, erstklassiges Polster.

Die Sixtufit nutze ich auch bei längeren Touren. Im letzten Jahr bei der Transalp mein bester Begleiter. Anfangs haben die anderen gelacht über meine "Arschcreme", und über den "tolle" Duft der Creme. Komischerweise wollten nach 3 Tagen alle mal die Creme testen ;-))

Also die Hose von PI kann ich empfehelne oder die GORE FI!


----------



## prismaster (30. März 2007)

HI,

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer guten HOse!

Hab mir letztes jahr eine DeMarchi gekauft bei canyon - für 70 Euro glaub ich - die HOse kann ich empfehlen, wenn du ein nicht so dickes u. hartes sitzpolster bevorzugst!


Jetzt hab ich mir die adidas hosen angeschaut. Wer hat erfahrungen mit adidas HOsen?? Die haben ja auch so ein 3d pro Sitzpolster! sind die gut?

Kosten 100-150 euro!!!!


----------



## Postmann (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre seid 2 Jahren die RS Flex Bib von Sugoi und es ist echt ein Hammer. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## aka (30. März 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> ... bei etwas wärmeren Temperazuren, laufe ich ständig Gefahr, mir einen Wolf zu fahren oder mir eine Harbalgentzündung zuzuziehen!



War bei mir aehnlich. Ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit Babypuder (also Talkum) gemacht. Vor der Tour einfach etwas auf die Problemzonen im Sitzpolster streuen. Das Talkum bewirkt dass die Haut dort trockener ist -> viel weniger Reibung, hinterher viel weniger Wund. Sitzcremes koennen mir gestohlen bleiben, die verstopfen mir die Schweissporen (foerdert bei mir Entzuendungen).
Aber das wird jeder selber ausprobieren muessen, schliesslich hat jeder ein indivilduelles Hinterteil.

Ich persoenlich denke, dass man Sitzkomfort von Hosen ueberhaupt nicht verallgemeinern kann und dass das ueberbewertet wird.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (30. März 2007)

speeddisko schrieb:


> Sugoi RS Flex Bib... eine andere Hose kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage... 1a Qualität, optimale Passform, geniales Polster.
> Kostet um die 130 Euro, die aber wirklich gut investiert sind.
> MfG
> Matthias



 Sugoi RS Flex Bib als Hose  

Mit dem SQ-lab 612 ( weicher Sitz)hab ich super Erfahrungen gemacht, auch mit dem SQ-lab super 6 (harter Sitz,  wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt )


----------



## DH-Ralli (30. März 2007)

Ich finde die Specialized BodyGeometry Sättel überragend. 
Hose: Assos oder Gore (Gore Hosen haben wohl auch den Assos Einsatz drin).


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2007)

- wolf fahren liegt am einsatz, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher
- keine ahnung, was die ursache einer immer wiederkehrenden haarbalgentzündung ist 
- liegt aber alles sicher nicht am sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (30. März 2007)

Danke für die vielen guten Ratschläge!

Zur Hose: Nachdem hier mehrfach die Sugoi RS Flex Bib empfohlen wurde und das Sitzpolster im Bobshop-Katalog sehr vielversprechend aussah, habe ich den Händler meines geringsten Mißtrauens aufgesucht, leider hatte er sie nicht mehr da. Er will aber versuchen, noch eine aufzutreiben.
Das Sitzpolster scheint auch in der Mitte breiter zu sein als bei meiner Scott, ähnlich wie bei meiner Nalini.

Zum Sattel: Da dieser Händler auch Specialized führt, habe ich dann mal diesen Test der Sitzhöckerbreite gemacht. ergebnis: Mein Gefühl war richtig, mein Lookin ist zu schmal, ich habe dann einen Rival SL in 143mm, den er mir wärmstens empfohlen hat, mitgenommen, wenn er trotzdem nicht paßt, wird er mit einem anderen verrechnet.
Daß das Wundscheuern nicht am Sattel liegt, war mir auch klar - andere Baustelle eben.

Zur Gesäßcreme: Da habe ich schon verschiedendste probiert. Angefangen mit Silicoderm F von Bayer - Tip meines Vaters, alter Rennradfahrer -, die ist nicht schlecht, über Sixtus - fand ich gar nicht gut-, Eules Gesäßcreme - besser als alle anderen - bis jetzt zu einer in der Apotheke angemischten Creme: Grundlage antibakterielle und antimykotische Wirkstoffe, heilende Bestandteile, dann verlängert auf 100 ml mit Vaseline - die war noch besser als Eules, aber zu fest, die Apotheke will jetzt etwas beimischen, um sie weicher zu bekommen, der erste Versuch ging aber schief, das hat sich nach kurzer Zeit schon entmischt ... Montag bekomme ich die Neue.
Den Tip mit dem Talkum fand ich interessant: Macht das sonst noch jemand???

Lieben Gruß
Ralf

p.s. Werde jetzt mal auf´s Rad gehen und die Unterhose mit Einsatz unter die Scott ziehen. Den Sattel montiere ich natürlich auch.


----------



## downgrade (2. April 2007)

Nachtrag:

Bin am Freitag und Sonntag gefahren, > 3 und > 5 Stunden. Keine Probleme im Bereich der Sitzhöcker - okay, ich merke, daß ich gefahren bin, aber keine Schmerzen während der Fahrt oder hinterher. 
Der Sattel könnte mein Freund werden, mal abwarten 

Bin beide Male mit Unterziehhose gefahren, Gesäßcreme Silicoderm F, hatte nichts anderes zur Hand - auch keine größeren Probleme.

Schade, daß sich niemand zur Talkumvariante äußern wollte ...

@ Dubbel: An der Diagnose Haarbalgentzündung hatte ich schon beim ersten "Malheur" große Zweifel, beim zweiten Mal war es sicher keine. War auch nur beim ersten Mal beim Allgemeinmediziner.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## snipple (2. April 2007)

Also ich fahre sowohl die Sugoi RS Flex Bib als auch die Assos FI 13 S2 ich kann beide Hosen nur sehr empfehlen.   

Vorteil Sugoi --> billiger. Durch das dicke Polster der Sugoi hat man aber den typischen "Windel" Effekt - will sagen du spürst das Polster erheblich.
Die Assos fällt sehr klein aus - wenn sie aber sitzt - sitzt sie perfekt. Das Polster ist nicht zu spüren. 

Ich kann mich bis heute nicht entscheiden welche die bessere von beiden ist. Eine leichte Tendenz geht vielleicht zur Sugoi. Wie gesagt empfehlen kann ich aber beide.   

Zum Thema Gesäß : Ich benutze zum einen die Sixtus Creme aber auch wie oben schon erwähnt Babypuder (Talkum). Ich kann mich entfernt daran erinnern, daß ich das auch einmal in einem US-Forum gelesen habe.
Es wirkt jedenfalls zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Michrat (3. April 2007)

Also ich hab die Wolle noch zwischen den Beinen.  
Ich schmiere nicht.  
Ich pudere nicht.  
Ich sitze bis zu 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit auf dem Bike.  
Ich habe zum Teil nicht mal ein Polster inne Büchs.  

Der Sattel machts .


----------



## tknauth (3. April 2007)

Gore mit FI Mille Einsatz von Assos ist super. 
Nachdem ich die gefahren bin wollte ich keine andere mehr.
Hab noch alle Haare und schmiere eher selten.
Sattel nach vielen Versuchen wieder der alte Selle Flite.

Aber was nützen die besten Ratschläge, Dir muss es gefallen!

Gruß Toni


----------



## downgrade (3. April 2007)

Nun, vom Rasieren halte ich eigentlich nichts, damit kann man die Gefahr des Wundscheuerns wohl noch vergrößern - scheint aber individuell unterschiedlich zu sein.
Bin jetzt mit diversen Hosen und Einsätzen gefahren, gestern mit kurzer, heute mit Winterhose :-( Der Sitzeindruck ist mit gleichem Sattel sehr unterschiedlich, so mein Eindruck. Es liegt wohl weniger am Sattel.
Wenn ich nur alle zwei Tage fahre, bin ich auch nicht so empfindlich, aber wenn man in der Woche jeden Tag fährt, sieht es für mich anders aus. Dann geht´s nicht ohne Gesäßcreme, guten Einsatz und passenden Sattel - den ich wohl gefunden habe.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Sugoi.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (4. April 2007)

Hier gibts die erwähnten sugoi hosen für 109.

http://www.radlager.net


----------



## Schlotzer (4. April 2007)

Bin ebenfalls schon länger auf der Suche nach 'ner vernünftigen Hose. Da ich noch nie in so'ner Bib-Short (nennt man so diese Strampler-Form ) dringesteckt bin, hätte ich mal gerne gewußt, wie man damit mal schnell... äh...Wasser lassen kann. Gibts da irgendwie ne Öffnung o.ä (vorzugsweise vorn?)
Falls nicht, stelle ich mir das gerade unheimlich unpraktisch vor: anhalten, Rucksack runter, Weste/Jacke aus, Trikot aus, Träger runter... Dreipunkt-Stellung...das ganze Rückwärts  

Wie macht ihr das? Den Kollegen unten raus ans Tageslicht lassen, scheidet bei korrekt sitzender Radlhose und/oder den natürlichen Gegebenheiten wohl auch aus...Das wäre für mich jetzt auch (noch) net soo die Alternative  http://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/html/urinal_kondomurinal.html


----------



## DH-Ralli (4. April 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> Zum Sattel: Da dieser Händler auch Specialized führt, habe ich dann mal diesen Test der Sitzhöckerbreite gemacht. ergebnis: Mein Gefühl war richtig, mein Lookin ist zu schmal, ich habe dann einen Rival SL in 143mm, den er mir wärmstens empfohlen hat, mitgenommen, wenn er trotzdem nicht paßt, wird er mit einem anderen verrechnet.
> Daß das Wundscheuern nicht am Sattel liegt, war mir auch klar - andere Baustelle eben.



Ich finde den Rival auch genial.


----------



## snipple (4. April 2007)

Schlotzer schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls schon länger auf der Suche nach 'ner vernünftigen Hose. Da ich noch nie in so'ner Bib-Short (nennt man so diese Strampler-Form ) dringesteckt bin, hätte ich mal gerne gewußt, wie man damit mal schnell... äh...Wasser lassen kann. Gibts da irgendwie ne Öffnung o.ä (vorzugsweise vorn?)
> Falls nicht, stelle ich mir das gerade unheimlich unpraktisch vor: anhalten, Rucksack runter, Weste/Jacke aus, Trikot aus, Träger runter... Dreipunkt-Stellung...das ganze Rückwärts
> 
> Wie macht ihr das? Den Kollegen unten raus ans Tageslicht lassen, scheidet bei korrekt sitzender Radlhose und/oder den natürlichen Gegebenheiten wohl auch aus...Das wäre für mich jetzt auch (noch) net soo die Alternative  http://www.inkontinenz-selbsthilfe.com/html/urinal_kondomurinal.html



Mit was fährst du --> Feinripp von Schiesser?    
Wie wäre es mit vorne etwas runterziehen  "Lü........" rausholen und Strahl in die Ecke stellen  . PS: Einschränkungen gibt es dabei wohl nur wenn der "Lü..........." viel zu kurz ist.


----------



## Schlotzer (4. April 2007)

snipple schrieb:


> Mit was fährst du --> Feinripp von Schiesser?
> Wie wäre es mit vorne etwas runterziehen  "Lü........" rausholen und Strahl in die Ecke stellen  . PS: Einschränkungen gibt es dabei wohl nur wenn der "Lü..........." viel zu kurz ist.



Hmm, wär' doch mal ne Marktlücke, so'n Schiesser-Feinripp-Bib-Strampler in weiß mit Sitzpolster UND Eingriff - wobei ich der Ästhetik halber eh immer im sitzen pinkle  
Mal im Ernst, bei der Sugoi sind das "etwas runterziehen" doch locker 30cm, die ich den "Latz" nach unten ziehen muss um da ranzukommen wo ich hin will! Macht das auf Dauer dem Material nix aus?


----------



## snipple (4. April 2007)

Also ich hatte bis dato noch keine Probleme damit - und das Material sieht auch noch ganz gut aus. Ich kann auch - hinsichtlich deiner Frage - noch keinen Verschleiß erkennen. Es leiert zumindest bis jetzt nicht aus und der Sitz ist auch noch perfekt.

Schneller fahren ---> mehr Schwitzen ---> weniger Pi.......


----------



## DannieRocket (11. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist ja wirklich eine informative Hosen Diskussion.

Wollte mir demnächst auch mal eine neue Hose zulegen.
Schwanke noch etwas zwischen *Adidas Elastic Power* und *PI Aero/Micro evtl Attack*( je nach Angebot).
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie die genannten Modelle ausfallen? PI eher groß oder klein? 
Wiege 72kg bei 179cm. Hat jemand bei vergleichbarer Konstitution eine der Hosen? *Eher in M oder L*?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## paranze (12. April 2007)

Ich empfehle dir die Adistar Bib Elastic !
Die gibts bei www.radwelt-scherer.de für 65 EURO.

Größe M1/2 würde ich dir raten - wird perfekt passen !


----------



## Gamp69 (14. April 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich ne faustregel, ab wann man seine hose mal austauschen sollte (km/Jahre)?

Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Rose T-Select? War letztes Jahr Tip in der mountainbike.


----------



## Wenighaare (14. April 2007)

> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Rose T-Select? War letztes Jahr Tip in der mountainbike.



Ich hab die Hose und finde sie schlecht! Ziehe die Hose nur für sehr kurze Touren an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musicman304 (15. April 2007)

Also ich habe von Gonso eine lange und eine kurze Radhose mit DryUP Sitzpolster.
Am Anfang fand ich die doch recht dicke Polsterung als störend, aber bei einer längeren Tour federt sie genau da wo die Knochen auf den Sattel drücken. 
Fazit: Ziemliche Windel, aber funktionell. 
Und zudem stimmt der Preis: kurz 50EUR, lang 70EUR.
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Schlotzer (18. April 2007)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Hier gibts die erwähnten sugoi hosen für 109.
> 
> http://www.radlager.net



danke für den tip! 

wollte eigentlich zwecks vernünftiger Beratung bzw. anprobieren bei den örtlichen Händlern kaufen, einer hatte sogar die Sugoi RS Flex da, jedoch nur noch in L und größer bzw. eine graue in M (die mir mit 173cm, 72kg perfekt passte) als normale short. Lieferzeit schwarz in größe M ca. 1,5 Wochen...

hab dann bei o.g. Händler vorgestern bestellt und gerade eben war der Paketdienst da! Das ganze für 89 incl. Versand!  

jetzt wird gleich mal getestet ob mein Feinkost-Radlhosen-verwöhntes Heck den Unterschied wahrnimmt.


----------



## Limb80 (20. April 2007)

Ich habe die Sugoi RS seit 1,5 Jahren. Bin mit der Qualität bzw. eher Haltbarkeit des dreiteiligen Polsters (Orange, Rot, Blau) überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Das Blaue Polster, welches das oberste ist, fühlt sich mittlerweile sehr rau an und verursacht auf langen Ausfahreten trotz Sixtufit nen ordentlichen Wolf  Ansonsten finde ich das Polster und die Hose sehr bequem.
Eine Anfrage bei Sugoi wegen des rauen Polsters ergab, dass die Lebensdauer meiner Hose vorüber sei . Super, ne 130Euro Hose, die nach 1,5 Jahren verschlissen ist (Fahre so ca. 5000km im Jahr). Haben die anderen RS Besitzer keine Probleme mit dem blauen Teils des Polsters? Wäre mal interessant, ob ich die falsch behandelt habe oder ein Materialfehler schuld daran ist


----------



## Gamp69 (21. April 2007)

Prinzipiell müsstest Du doch aber eine Garantie von 2 Jahren haben, egal ob du 50 oder 5000 km im Jahr fährst, oder?


----------



## Limb80 (21. April 2007)

@Gamp69 Nein, leider fällt die Abnutzung des Polsters nicht unter Garantie.
Die original Antwort von Sugoi: "Ich möchte dich hiermit infomieren das sich das hier um eine sehr normale Abnutzung handelt und die lebensdauer der Hose abgelaufen ist."  Da hilft auch kein weinen . Werd mich wohl damit abfinden müssen und als nächstes ne Assos probieren.


----------



## Tamtam (21. April 2007)

Habe seit diesem Wochenende einen neuen lieblingsproduzenten. Nachdem ich nach und nach meine Discounter Grundausstattung austausche bin ich über eine *Protektiv San Remo* gestolpert und für 50 Euro habe ich sie auch gleich mitgenommen. Zum vergleich hatte ich auch eine Gore und eine Gonso an aber schon vom Tragegefühl machte die Protekt. das Rennen. Auch nach dem ersten 2,5 Std. ausritt heute war ich hellauf begeistert, selbst meine Gore und Specialized winterhosen sind nur halb so bequem.

Hat noch jemand eine solche Hose und teilt meine eindrücke?


----------



## fritzn (22. April 2007)

Na ja, fahre seit - hmmm, sagen wir mal sehr langer Zeit - ne Protective. Kann man empfehlen. 

Ich habe das Ding seit 1995 - bin aber erst seit 3 Jahren zum Tourenfahrer mutiert und bin mal paar Jahre gar nicht gefahren. Will jetzt aber auch mal ne neue, werde mir Protective auf jeden Fall wieder anschauen. Evtl. auch Assos oder Sugoi, da jetzt viel mehr Touren und AlpX anstehen.


----------



## Nummer5 (25. April 2007)

Hallo!


Limb80 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sugoi RS seit 1,5 Jahren. Bin mit der Qualität bzw. eher Haltbarkeit des dreiteiligen Polsters (Orange, Rot, Blau) überhaupt nicht zufrieden.


Mein Polster hat sich auch verabschiedet!
Nach nicht mal einem Jahr und vielleicht 1500km.
Es hat sich die "Polsterung" im inneren des Polsters auf einer Seite gelöst und verschoben/zusammengeknüllt.  
Werde morgen zum Radladen gehen und reklamieren. Bin mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## gosy (25. April 2007)

sicher das es das polster ist ? der blaue teil meiner sugoi ist auch rauher gewordne hab schon gedacht der sattel passt nicht mehr etc dabei ist die hose ein jahr erst alt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snipple (25. April 2007)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wer hier welche Sugoi mit welchem Einsatz hat?
Also meine Sugoi RS Flex Bib Short hat den Formula FX  Einsatz (nur rot) siehe hier http://sugoi.com/tech_chamois.php?c_id=352 und ich habe wie oben schon erwähnt absolut gar keine Probleme mit dieser Hose im Gegenteil. 

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist wer diesen Einsatz http://sugoi.com/tech_chamois.php Formula Flex (drei Farben) in der RS Flex Bib Short hat - gibt es die überhaupt mit dem Einsatz ? --> laut Hersteller wohl nicht zumindest finde ich nichts darüber außer das hier http://sugoi.com/prod.php?p=SUG39377U.661&k=65640 und das bestätigt den Formula FX Einsatz bei der Sugoi RS Flex Bib Short


----------



## Mr. Speed (25. April 2007)

Also ich ab schon mehrere getestet auch bei stürzen ich hab Giordana-hosen am liebsten
-gottlob dass sie seit 2 Jahren wieder unsere "Teamhosen" sind


----------



## Nummer5 (25. April 2007)

Ich habe die RS Flex Bib mit dem 3-Farben Einsatz (Formula Flex).
Vielleicht ist der Formula Flex der alte und der Formula FX der neue Einsatz?


----------



## Limb80 (25. April 2007)

Ja, der Formula FX scheint der neue Einsatz zu sein, die haben wohl gemerkt,
dass der dreifarbige Einsatz Formula Flex nicht sehr haltbar ist 
Aber da ich hinsichtlich Rekalmation keinen Erfolg hatte , 
werde ich mir's genau überlegen, ob ich mir wieder ne Sugoi hole, 
auch wenn sie jetzt vielleicht haltbarer sind.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. April 2007)

Also ich habe die Sugoi mit dem alten und dem neuen Einsatz. Ich persönlich finde das alte noch etwas bequemer als das neue Polster. Die Hose mit dem alten Polster (3 farbig) hat gute 3500 km hinter sich und sieht fast noch so aus wie am ersten Tag. Auch ist das blaue Polster noch schön flauschig!


----------



## Nummer5 (27. April 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Mein Polster hat sich auch verabschiedet!
> Nach nicht mal einem Jahr und vielleicht 1500km.
> Es hat sich die "Polsterung" im inneren des Polsters auf einer Seite gelöst und verschoben/zusammengeknüllt.
> Werde morgen zum Radladen gehen und reklamieren. Bin mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


Sofort gegen eine neue getauscht. 
Gesehen haben sie sowas auch noch nicht, im Bikeladen des geringsten Vertrauens. Gelegentlich gehen mal Nähte auf, aber dass sei alles.
Wenn sie schon trocken wäre könnte ich mal die MP3-Player-Tasche testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (27. April 2007)

Ich fahre auch eine RS Flex Bib Short von Sugoi. Habe auch die neuere mit dem dreifarbigen Sitzpolster. Außerdem habe ich die gleiche Hose nochmal aus Teamhose des IBC Racing Teams. Die Nicht-Team-Hose habe ich zuerst gekauft und sie ist nun schon etwa 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Ich finde, dass das Polster noch absolut fahrbar ist, auch wenn es nicht mehr die Qualität des Neuzustands hat. 

Bei der Teamhose hat Sugoi sich aber irgendwie einen Bock geleistet. Die Hose hat zwar dasselbe Polster, aber das sonstige Material ist wesentlich dünner und anfälliger als das der "originalen" RS Flex. Ich habe die Hose vielleicht maximal ein 3/4 Jahr und an einer Stelle ist das Material schon durchgecheuert. Man sieht ein kleines Loch. Bei der älteren Hose sieht man an dieser Stelle zwar auch Scheuerspuren, das Material ist an der Stelle aber so stark, dass sich das vermutlich nie wirklich durchscheuern wird.

Die Hose kann ich aber wirklich wärmsten empfehlen.


----------



## downgrade (27. April 2007)

Aufgrund der vielen Empfehlungen hier fahre ich auch seit einiger Zeit die Sugoi-Hosen. Sitzen wirklich gut, aber: Wie lang die wohl halten, weiß ich nicht. Nach wenigen Wäschen fangen sich am Saum erste Fäden zu lösen an - bei dem Preis? Das habe ich nach Jahren noch nicht bei der billigen Taq.

Warten wir´s mal ab ...

Ralf


----------

